# Element_Nodes als Objekte handhaben? sinnvoll?



## Cheefrocker (30. Aug 2007)

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich habe XML-File, das ich parse. Dabei lese ich Element_Nodes aus. Diese Element_Nodes können Filialen oder Zentralen sein. Das hängt natürlich vom Inhalt ab.


Macht es Sinn aus jedem Element_Node ein Objekt zu machen? Aus diesem Objekt soll später entschieden werden ob es ein Filialenobjekt oder ein Zentralenobjekt wird. 


Wie würdet ihr an so ein Thema rangehen???? Wäre super wenn ihr mir helfen könnt! 



Falls was nicht verstanden wurde, kann ich gern den Sachinhalt näher erläutern.



Danke euch!


----------



## Cheefrocker (30. Aug 2007)

Zur Info: Element_Node ist ein Tag eines XML-Dokumentes z.b 

<Datensatz1>...String....</Datensatz1>

<Datensatz2>...String....</Datensatz2>

Sogesehen ist das eine Element_Node ein langer String. Jedoch enthält der String Information die ich verwerten möchte. 

Egal ob es eine Filiale oder Zentrale ist, ich möchte den Inhalt  beispielsweise ausdrucken können. Es muss also eine Print-Methode beinhalten.

Wenn ich diese Filialen und Zentralen habe, möchte ich diese nach bestimmten Kriterien sortieren können. wo würde ich diese Sortierung vornehmen????


----------



## Cheefrocker (30. Aug 2007)

Wäre schön wenn mir jemand bei meiner Problemstellung helfen könnte ohne gleich zu sagen schau dir die Grundzüge von OOP oder sonst was an! 


Danke allen die sich damit befassen!


----------



## byte (30. Aug 2007)

Klar macht das Sinn, sich ein passendes Objektmodell zu entwerfen, schließlich ist Java eine OO-Sprache. Existiert vielleicht ein XML-Schema für die XML-Datei? Dann kannst Du Dir die Objektstruktur mittels JAXB automatisch generieren inkl. XML-Mapping via Annotations und sparst Dir direkt, das Ein- und Auslesen selbst zu implementieren.


----------



## Wildcard (30. Aug 2007)

Ich würde zwar eher zu EMF tendieren, aber auch JAXB ist natürlich nicht schlecht. Eines von beiden solltest du in jedem Fall verwenden, wer will schon selbst parsen...


----------



## Cheefrocker (30. Aug 2007)

ich parse selbst  geht für mich am besten...   aber ich schau mir jaxb und emf an. 


wenn ich die Tags als Zentralobjekte behandele, wie kann ich später jedem Objekt sagen du bist jeztt eine Zentrale und du eine Filiale?


----------



## Cheefrocker (30. Aug 2007)

wie würdet ihr hier das Objektmodell entwerfen??


Könntet ihr mir ein Beispiel geben??? 

Ich komme von der Prozeduralen Programmierung schlecht raus! Und versuche dann trotzdem alles mit Arrays, Variablen und Methoden zu lösen. 

Ich will OOP lernen *heul* 

Das Problem was ich immer an Büchern finde ist, dass sämtliche Beispiele weit weg von der Realität sind. Das Problem jedoch auf OOP umzusetzten ist für mich sehr schwierig.

Klar weis ich das es ein Objekt Fahrzeug gibt, und das ein objekt auto und pkw vom fahrzeug erbt.. aber bei reelen Beispielen ist alles ganz anders.


----------



## ms (30. Aug 2007)

Du könntest eine Klasse 'Zentrale' und eine Klasse 'Filiale' schreiben, die beide von einer Klasse 'Betrieb' ableiten.
Die Klasse 'Betrieb' könnte dann Eigenschaften und Methoden besitzen, die sowohl in einer Zentrale als auch in einer Filiale vorkommen können (z.B. Adresse).
Die beiden abgeleiteten Klassen haben ihre eigenen spezifischen Eigenschaften und Methoden.

ms


----------

